# Need to buy a car near Estepona!



## bonesnffc (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, we move into our new holiday apartment in Duquesa, just south of Estepona, next month. We've already booked 5 trips for the rest of the year, and I guess like many, have realised that for the cost of car-hire for so many trips, it's worth buying a little run around to keep out there.

Would be really grateful if anyone could recommend any English speaking used car sales outfits around the Estepona area 0 we only have a few days for our first trip and didn't want to waste too much time blindly drivign around trying to find somewhere.

Thanks in advance!

Tony and Becky


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

bonesnffc said:


> Hi all, we move into our new holiday apartment in Duquesa, just south of Estepona, next month. We've already booked 5 trips for the rest of the year, and I guess like many, have realised that for the cost of car-hire for so many trips, it's worth buying a little run around to keep out there.
> 
> Would be really grateful if anyone could recommend any English speaking used car sales outfits around the Estepona area 0 we only have a few days for our first trip and didn't want to waste too much time blindly drivign around trying to find somewhere.
> 
> ...


Go to AutoScout24: Coches de ocasión, vehículos usados, coche segunda mano they have lots of cars and you can narrow down the area in which you are interetd


----------



## bonesnffc (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks a bundle for the advice - much appreciated!!!


----------

